# Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
ich suche derzeit einen Beamer, der zum Zocken, Filme schauen, etc. geeignet ist. Mein Preisbudget liegt bei max. ~750€. Wichtig ist mir, dass der Beamer schon recht leise bleibt. Lens Shift sollte vorhanden sein. Er sollte Full HD beherrschen und der Beamer soll bei einem Abstand von etwa 4 Metern eine Bilddiagonale von 90 Zoll (2,3 Meter) erreichen können. Ich hatte mir bereits die empfohlenen Beamer im Beamerguide angesehen. Da ist mir besonders der "Benq W1070 DLP" ins Auge gesprungen. Doch wie ist die Lautstärke dieses Beamers? Kann er bei dem Abstand von 4 Metern eine Bilddiagonale von 90 Zoll wiedergeben? Und gibt es noch andere Beamer die in dieser Preisklasse empfehlenswert sind?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## wollekassel (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Der W1070 wird wohl der nächste Preis/Leistungs-Renner: Guck mal im Hifi-Forum nach ... bzw. bestimmt hast Du das schon.

BenQ W1070 DLP Full hd 3D ready fur 890 euros, Projektoren / Beamer - HIFI-FORUM

Leider geht meine wirklich hoch geschätzte und hoch geliebte PCGH bisher nicht auf Beamer und spielen ein ... soweit ich weiß gibt es bisher nicht so viele Infos online/print.

Das wäre doch mal was für 2013 oder?

Edit: Warum immer nur 22 bis 27 Monitore testen? Es gibt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten schnelle LCD/DLP Beamer. Mich würde da schon Inputlag/Latenz/ oder wie das bei Beamern heißt interessieren, insbesondere Multiplayer BF3 - bitte bitte PCGH


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Jop. BenQ W1070. Ein echter Preisbrecher.

90" sind mit dem ziemlich lichtstarken Beamer kein Problem, du musst aber wohl (mit dem Beamer) etwas näher an die Leinwand ran als 4m.

Über die Lautstärke kann ich keine seriöse Aussage machen, sehr laut scheint er aber nicht zu sein auch wenn es sicher leisere Beamer gibt.


Eine (die wohl einzige) gute Alternative wäre auch der Epson EH-TW3200, dieser LCD Beamer bietet aber kein 3D und ist ~200€ teurer, ob die Bildqualität dafür besser ist kann ich nicht sicher sagen. Vermutlich ist sie es.

Zum Inputlag: Prad.de hat beim BenQ W10*6*0 etwa 15ms gemessen das ist also nicht ganz perfekt aber auf jeden Fall durchaus spieletauglich. Ich vermute der W1070 bewegt sich auf einem ähnlichen Niveau.


----------



## Max76 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Der BenQ W1070 DLP ist sicherlich P/L eine sehr gute Wahl, Lichtstark und eine 6-fach Farbrad dazu noch Lens Shift was man eigentlich erst bei DLP Projektoren der gehobenen Preisklasse findet. Alternative ohne Lens Shift aber nochmal ein Zuwachs an Bildqualität ist der Optoma HD300X, derzeit vom Bild her der Kracher in der 1000€ klasse.
 LCD Projektoren, davon würde ich einfach die Finger lassen, die Bildqualität, gerade was die schärfe angeht kann ein LCD nicht mit den DLP Geräten mithalten. Dazu noch Fliegengitter und Organische Panels, die Lichteinheit ist bei LCD Geräten ebenfalls nicht gekapselt, was immer wieder zu Staub Einschlüssen führt. Sorry für mich ist LCD einfach eine veraltete Technik.


----------



## wollekassel (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Prima, danke für den kurzen Überblick Wip + Max


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*



> Der BenQ W1070 DLP ist sicherlich P/L eine sehr gute Wahl, Lichtstark und eine 6-fach Farbrad dazu noch Lens Shift was man eigentlich erst bei DLP Projektoren der gehobenen Preisklasse findet. Alternative ohne Lens Shift aber nochmal ein Zuwachs an Bildqualität ist der Optoma HD300X, derzeit vom Bild her der Kracher in der 1000€ klasse.


 
Ein weiteres, für Spieler nicht unerhebliches Feature des BenQ W1070 ist auch das er als soweit ich weiß einziger Beamer unter 2000€ überhaupt "echtes" 120Hz in Full-HD ausgeben kann.

Ansonsten kann ich die Bildqualität nur schlecht beuteilen, da ich keinen vernünftigen Test kenne.

Beim Verzicht auf Lens Shift wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, da muss der Beamer schon sehr genau ausgerichtet werden können was in der Praxis eher selten der Fall ist.



> LCD Projektoren, davon würde ich einfach die Finger lassen, die Bildqualität, gerade was die schärfe angeht kann ein LCD nicht mit den DLP Geräten mithalten. Dazu noch Fliegengitter und Organische Panels, die Lichteinheit ist bei LCD Geräten ebenfalls nicht gekapselt, was immer wieder zu Staub Einschlüssen führt. Sorry für mich ist LCD einfach eine veraltete Technik.


 
Organische Panels sind heute fast völlig ausgestorben. Das Fliegengitterproblem ist auch nicht mehr sooo schlimm, jedenfalls wird es bei Full-HD alleine durch die Auflösung recht gut kaschiert. Staub ist natürlich ein Problem das aber bei den meisten Geräten recht gut durch Filter gelöst wird.

Prinzipielle Vorteile, die man nicht vergessen sollte hat die LCD Technik natürlich auch, es gibt kein Farbrad, dadurch gibt es auch keinen Regenbogeneffekt, die Beamer sind tendentiell leiser und auch die Farbdarstellung ist in der Regel besser.

Ich würde LCD Beamer jedenfalls nicht pauschal verteufeln.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Pouh... Da muss ich mir erst mal überlegen. Erst mal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen:
-Wie wirkt sich der Regenbogeneffekt aus?
-Wie stark/Wie schwach kann der Regenbogeneffekt werden?
-Und ab welchem Preis beginnen 3-Chip-DLPs?

Derzeit sieht es (aufgrund von wip's Meinung) so aus, als würde ich einen DLP-Beamer wählen, wenn die oben genannten fragen die richtigen Antworten liefern.

An welchen Stellen ist der Benq W1060 DLP im Gegensatz zum Benq W1070 DLP denn abgespeckt?

Der Epson EH-TW3200 geht mir leider ein bisschen über meine Preisgrenze hinaus. Und beim Optoma HD300X fehlt mir die Lens-Shift-Funktion.

edit: Eine eher nebensächliche Frage habe ich noch: Gibt es Schwenk-Arme für Beamer, die an der Wand befestigt werden können?


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*



> -Wie wirkt sich der Regenbogeneffekt aus?


 
Nicht sehr stark.



> -Wie stark/Wie schwach kann der Regenbogeneffekt werden?


 
Äh....



> -Und ab welchem Preis beginnen 3-Chip-DLPs?


 
Neu ab etwa 25000€, der nach wie vor billigste 3-Chip DLP Beamer den ich kenne ist der Sim2 C3X Lumis UNO

Als Alternative kannst du dir ein 3-Chip DLP Setup im Prinzip auch aus drei einzelnen DLP Beamern basteln, wenn du Full-HD willst bist du ab etwa 2500€ dabei (kannst also eine Menge sparen) dafür ist aber die Installation eines solchen Setups aufwendig da du die konvergenz selbst durch Ausrichten der einzelnen Beamer einstellen musst. Auch die (digitale) Ansteuerung ist nicht ganz trivial.

Wenn du bereit wärst 2500€ auszugeben würde ich dir aber eher zu einem guten LCoS Modell raten.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Sry. Ich meinte mit den beiden Fragen, was der Regenbogeneffekt ist und wie stark der sein kann. Tut mir leid. 

Ach schade. So viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 

Gibt es noch weitere empfehlenswerte Beamer-Modelle in dem Preisbereich?


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Der BenQ W1070 ist schon ein echter Preisbrecher... wenn du mehr willst musst du auch mehr investieren. Bis wohin geht denn dein Preisbereich?

Der Regenbogeneffekt beschreibt allgemein ein farbiges Flimmern an schnell bewegten Kanten, der (nur) bei 1-Chip DLP Beamern entsteht, da diese die einzelnen Farben abwechselnd ausgeben.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Naja, der Benq W1070 ist schon so in meinem Preisbereich.
Wenn es da wirklich nichts vergleichbares gibt und dieses Eindruck habe ich, nehme ich den. 

Eine Frage hätte ich, aber noch, wenn der Beamer schon 3D anbietet informiere ich mich da auch gleich: Kann ich den Beamer problemlos mit dem Nvidia 3D Vision 2 Kit betreiben? Das passt zwar nicht so ganz in dieses Unterforum, aber naja. Sonst frage ich auch einfach noch wo anders.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für die tolle Beratung.


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Soweit ich weiß schon, ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.

3D Vision *2.0* als solches wird nicht unterstützt, die Brille funktioniert aber dennoch; 3D Vision 2.0 als solches (mit gepulster Beleuchtung) ist bei DLP Beamern auch weder sinnvoll noch notwendig um Geisterbilder zu reduzieren. Das Set als solches sollte aber auf jeden Fall funktionieren (wobei das alte Set wohl nicht schlechter ist).

Normalerweise benötigt man die 34,88€ teure Spezialsoftware "3DTV Play", die nur via Kreditkarte bezahlt werden kann, um 3D Vision via HDMI nutzen zu können; ob das auch für Geräte gilt, die mit dem Frame-Sequentiellen Verfahren arbeiten können weiß ich nicht sicher. Wahrscheinlich.

Der Beamer kann jedenfalls 120Hz Via HDMI im Frame-Sequentiellen Verfahren Verarbeiten, wie schon gesagt ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal unter 1000€. Damit kann man im Gegensatz zu (fast) allen anderen Beamern auch mit 60Hz pro Auge in 3D zocken.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Wenn das nicht unterstützt wird, wie kann ich dann 3D vom Rechner aus über den Beamer verwenden? (Also die Verwendung von Blu-Rays und Games am Rechner). Das ist mir anhand deiner Erklärung leider schleierhaft. 

edit:
Habe ich dich im Nachhinein richtig verstanden, dass ich nur die Software "3DTV Play" brauche und dann 3D-Brillen von wahllosen Herstellern dazu kaufen kann?  Wird das so überhaupt unterstützt?



Superwip schrieb:


> ... 3D Vision *2.0* als solches wird nicht unterstützt ... ... Das Set als solches sollte aber auf jeden Fall funktionieren ...


Ist das nicht widersprüchlich? 

Wie gesagt, mach ich sonst in einem anderen Unterforum einen Thread auf, wenn hier niemand weiter weiß...


----------



## Superwip (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Der Beamer unterstützt 3D Vision. Mit den nVidia Brillen und dem Sender, den du dafür per USB an deinen PC hängen musst.

Er unterstützt aber nicht 3D Vision 2.0- dennoch kannst du die 3D Vision 2.0 Brillen verwenden.

Was unterscheidet 3D Vision von 3D Vision 2.0? Ganz einfach: 3D Vision 2.0 unterstützt eine _gepulste Beleuchtung_ um Geisterbilder bei LCD Monitoren (und prinzipiell Beamern) zu reduzieren. Bei einem DLP Beamer ist das aber prinzipiell nicht sinnvoll (und auch garnicht möglich, zumindest wenn eine normale Gasentladungslampe genutzt wird); die gesamte 3D Vision 2.0 Hardware ist aber uneingeschränkt abwärtskompatibel.

Ob du die "3DTV Play" Software brauchst kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

-> Ja, die 3D Vision 2.0 Brillen funktionieren
-> du kannst sie nur mit dem PC nutzen und brauchst den 3D Vision Sender
-> Die 3D Vision 2.0 Brillen bieten keinen wesentlichen Vorteil gegenüber den alten 3D Vision Brillen (zumindest von der Bildqualität, sie haben aber u.A. größere Gläser)
-> ob du die 3DTV Play Software brauchst kann ich dir nicht sicher sagen; vermutlich nicht. Falls doch kannst du sie jederzeit nachkaufen und derweil die Testversion nutzen.
___
3D Brillen anderer Hersteller können via DLP Link gekoppelt und ebenfalls genutzt werden aber nur im Framepacking-Verfahren. Dieses limitiert die Bildwiederholrate derzeit leider durch den HDMI Standard auf 30Hz pro Auge und ist damit nur begrenzt spieletauglich. Wenn du 3D Blu-Rays mit einem Blu-Ray Player (also nicht mit dem PC) ansehen willst kannst du die nVidia Brillen logischerweise nicht verwenden, du bräuchtest dafür also zusätzlich DLP Link Brillen.

Ein prinzipieller Nachteil von DLP Link Brillen ist das diese den Kontrast etwas reduzieren, da sie per Weißblitz synchronisiert werden während 3D Vision Brillen mit unsichtbaren IR Signalen arbeiten.

DLP Link Brillen können -mit den genannten Nachteilen- auch am PC genutzt werden, dafür brauchst du auf jeden Fall 3DTV Play.

-> Für 3D Blu-Ray Player brauchst du DLP Link Brillen
-> Diese können auch am PC genutzt werden, damit sind aber nur 30FPS möglich
-> Der Kontrast ist im Vergleich zu den 3D Vision Brillen etwas schlechter


----------



## wollekassel (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Wie gesagt: Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant für einen offiziellen Artikel seitens der PCGH Redaktion. Danke nochmals Superwip für Deine Ausführungen. Ich werde den BenQ W1070 vermutlich testen/kaufen und über die Spieletauglichkeit berichten


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Ok. Diese Erklärung habe ich jetzt verstanden. 
Danke dir für deinen Zeitaufwand der Erklärungen und die Geduld mit mir.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Muss wollekassel da zustimmen. Danke Leude für den Tipp


----------



## Superwip (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Der letzte PCGH Artikel über Beamer ist soweit ich weiß in der Ausgabe 05/11, dort wurden ein Acer  H5360 und ein Optoma HD20 getestet und beide für "spieletauglich" befunden.

Ein Systematischer Test mehrerer beliebter Beamer mit besonderem Augenmerk auf den Spieleeinsatz (Inputlag, Reaktionszeit, 120Hz) wäre natürlich mal nett.


----------



## noname1997 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Die habe ich auch noch hier .

Die Idee könnte hier ja mal jemand einbringen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-181.html


----------



## Skillar (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Done.


----------



## noname1997 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Sehr gut. Dein Wort in PCGH-Moderatoren's Ohr.


----------



## Superwip (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele-Beamer 750€ FullHD*

Vor langer Zeit hab ich selbst schon einmal einen entsprechenden Artikel vorgeschlagen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-68.html#post2648556

Möglicherweise ist daraufhin der Artikel in der 05/2011 entstanden.

Ich bezweifle übrigens das die Moderatoren hier mitreden...


----------

